# LA MARZOCCO LUX D vs. MAHLKÖNIG X54 vs. Eureka Mignon Specialita



## Pete27 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I've been using the Sage Smart Grinder pro for 4-5 years now and its starting to struggle on finer settings. My passion for good coffee has also grown since then so i'm subsequently looking to upgrade.

I grind for espresso, i have a fellow ODE for pour over, and i generally pull 2-4 shots a day.

I've done quite a bit of research and i've whittled it down to 3 options, the La Marzocco Lux D (Mazzer mini), the Mahlkonig X54 and the Eureka Mignon Specialita. Keen to get everyones thoughts around the best one to go for please? I'm not really interested in single dosing, i personally find it a bit of a faff so please no-one recommend the Niche Zero .

Thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Pete27 The first two are not really popular on this forum. The last one is. I suppose you would say none of them stand out for any reason, so you are comparing 3 mediocre grinders.......if that is the case, just buy the one that appeals the most to you as I do not suppose any of them have unique selling points, though I could be wrong!


----------



## Pete27 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks @dfk41! Maybe i could change the question slightly then and ask what you'd recommend for espresso grinding?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Pete27 Now thats a good question! To give you a bit of background, I have been into coffee for 23 years or so. I am now retired but when I was working I tried every bit of kit going. grinder wise the most exotic thing available was the Versalab M3 (it was shite!) My preference was always for large hopper fed grinders and the Eureka Mythos (not the slow spin version) stood head and shoulders above the rest. I worked from home and often would make 3 or 4 coffees at a go, several times a day.

Then the Niche came along, followed a short time later by lock down. No visitors meant I turned to the Niche more and more.....why? Simple, it is so easy to use! I like the idea of next to zero retention and I love the idea of being able to switch back and forth between brewed and espresso.

Now, I missed the boat just for the new breed of single dosing grinders that are considered artisan and top end and cost 3k......thank goodness, because I doubt my tastebuds could discern a cuppa made with one of them. At 64 (tomorrow) I no longer need to enter a willie waving competition.

So, my advice to you is think it through and make a list of the top 3 or 4 things that you want from a grinder. I never used to like single dosing and obviously if your coffee habit was like mine used to be then thats fair enough. I sold the Clima Pro and now just have the Niche. Some people suggest the Niche cannot grind light roasts and you need a flat or big flat.....true, but only to a point. I was dismissive of the first two grinders you mentioned because you are buying a name and a re-badged grinder. I am sure they have their fans but. So, if your short list is simply those 3, then the Eureka wins. Built like a tank and a very known quantity. Other than that, I would not be so bold as to suggest a grinder. The last one before the CP was a Compak E5, small burrs but a brilliant grinder none the less......though like any hopper fed grinder you cannot switch between grinds easily and they retain coffee......who said life was easy?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Pete27 All the grinders mentioned will grind for espresso, apart from build quality/durability/price, there is not a lot to choose between them


----------



## 1984FXSB (Mar 13, 2009)

Firstly, happy Birthday @dfk41.

I have nowhere near that level of expertise but I will make a case in the defence of the x54. I've had mine for a few months now and love it. I think people tend to disregard it because it's not a £500 E65, nor is it a Niche Zero. Also marketing it as a 'grind everything all the time' grinder it probably didn't help the case.

Is it possibly overpriced? Yes. Is it a single dosing grinder? Not by a margin. Does it grind for different brew methods as easily as advertised? Not really. I also don't really get the online critique of the build quality, it's solid, weighty and feels well put together. It's not an E65 but then its £1500 cheaper.

However, it's still a Mahlkönig grinder with quality flat burrs and it makes one heck of a cup of coffee. It's enjoyable to own and use and looks great (if you like the idea of a mini-E65).

If you want to single dose, it's really hard to argue with the Niche. It does it incredibly well. The ability to switch beans and brew methods without retention is a big plus.

If, like me you tend to stick a day's worth of beans in the hopper each morning until the bag is empty and want a semi-accurate timed grind with a very tasty result in the cup I really would recommend the x54. It's also a very capable brew grinder.

Having said all that I'd probably agree that out of the three you've listed, the Eureka is the smarter choice. £300 or so less than the x54 to do the same job.

Edit: Prior to this I had a Mazzer not dissimilar to the LM Lux. Also an incredibly capable grinder but found it slightly less user friendly and a lot messier. Also very much looks like a commercial grinder if that matters.


----------



## Pete27 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks for everyones input, its appreciated. I think i'm going to go for the Eureka. Its compact, great value for money, delivers against my needs and certainly sounds like a big step up from my current Sage Smart Grinder 🙂.


----------

